# Seeking land, west of Rockies.



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey everybody! New guy here, enjoying the forum so far!

Seeking rural land somewhere rest of the Rockies. Preferably somewhere within a days drive of Las Vegas, a place I could go to to escape the desert heat and go to when the work load on the Orchard is low.

Not looking for a house, just some land where I can build a small sustainable / energy efficient earth bag home (Google it if you're not sure what earthbag construction is).

Preferably 10 acres or more. Not in a residential area, and it wouldn't hurt to not have neighbors in sight!

Was curious what some of you may have to offer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The least expensive place in the west for that sort of thing is the Montello, NV area. If you know what you're doing you can find land for under $100/acre, sometimes as little as $50/acre. There are smaller inexpensive parcels near Elko, NV, if you can live with just 2 acres.

Don't let the looks of the area fool you. There's a lot of water in the ground in this vicinity.

Montello is close (~25 miles) to West Wendover, a little casino town on the state line designed to attract Salt Lake City business. Sort of a Laughlin wannabe. It's a good place to run away to (I stay at the Red Garter for $25/night). Las Vegas is maybe a 7 hour drive from Montello. I live in Elko, roughly the same distance from Las Vegas, and will be driving to Las Vegas on Sunday.

If you're looking for land in Montello I suggest making offers directly to property owners. That's how you'll get your best deals, and property data is available online for free from the county assessor. I usually offer the assessed value. Alternatively, you can look for land at eBay, but you'll pay more.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, I am currently in Moapa Valley right now. I'll look into your suggestions.

I live and work on an orchard, so it would be nice to have a place outside of here that I could run off to in the slow times of the year.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Interestingly, I just bought a place in North Las Vegas and will be moving down there after the 1st of the year.

The reason I'm headed down there Sunday is to record the deed. Oh, and to spend one last week at Binion's before they close the hotel.


----------

